# Went Looking for Reptiles.



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 8, 2014)

Didn't find many, which was a bit orchid. :/ 



Varanus gouldii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cyanicula caerulea by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Cyanicula caerulea by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Acianthus collinus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Acianthus collinus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Glossodia major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Glossodia major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pterostylis pedunctulata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pterostylis bicolor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Prasophyllum brevilabre by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Corybas aconitiflorus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 8, 2014)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## missilly (Sep 8, 2014)

Love the detail!! What do you shoot with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Bushman (Sep 9, 2014)

You've taken some excellent orchid photos there Steven. 
The shot of the sandy is a beauty too.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks all. Glad you appreciate even though it's less scaly than usual.  



missilly said:


> Love the detail!! What do you shoot with if you dont mind me asking?



Canon 5D MkII 100mm Macro.


----------



## missilly (Sep 9, 2014)

Kinda figured as much. Mate I envy you. Beautiful camera, beautiful shots!

Green as a GTP. Haha [emoji1]


----------

